# what temp are your tanks



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i know eveybody has a diffrent temp


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

MY RBs were at a good 82 when I had 8.. now that theres only 3 and trying to establish space for their territory, the temp in at a low 79-80 to reduce fighting.

The Rhom temp stays at 82...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

what happened to the other 5? they got killed off or u sold em?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Both rhom tanks are set at 82.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

84...all day long


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

84


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

are u trying to cook them at 84 jk


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

Hmm... that makes you question about my true intentions when I add salt to the tank right?


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

82


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

mines between 25-27 degrees, nioce and warm for my blind guy :smile:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> what happened to the other 5? they got killed off or u sold em?


 dinner............and he didn't share


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

82 all day


----------



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

80 for my reds and 78 for my Rhom


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> what happened to the other 5? they got killed off or u sold em?


 Yeah.. Noone wanted to buy them, so me and PACKman celebrated Cino De Mayo with Coronas and BBQ Red Bellys..


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

I was told that a good temp is from 78-80 oh well I guess I'm thought wrong I'll go change now :sad:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: that is why i started this everybody says something else but the majority has it at 82


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

All my tanks run exactly 80 degrees or damn close to it.


----------



## audiction (Dec 7, 2002)

77-78


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

to equipment


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

82


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

80. but 75-78 for mess agression.


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

the magig number is !!!!!!...82, or as near as damn possible.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

81 degrees.


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

70-72 here. I need to get a heater.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

84 aswell


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Number2 is the best for me


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

My pirayas seem more active at 77-79.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Caribas at 80
Rhombeus at 82!


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I keep all mine at 80-82 degrees constant temp.My p's seem to be very happy with that.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

79 to 85







that what mine was doing but i fixed the prob. now its at 80 all the time


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > what happened to the other 5? they got killed off or u sold em?
> ...


 tasty..


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

81 for Reds and Spilo CF.


----------



## DBROWN (Mar 8, 2003)

80 on the money


----------

